# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  LA DETRACCION DEL IGV A LOS PRODUCTOS AGRICOLAS EXONERADOS DEL IGV

## wgalloso

La SUNAT, ha publicado una resolución la N° 249-2012, que modifica la Resolución N° 183-2004/SUNAT;  que aprobó las normas para la aplicaciomn del SPOT (Sistema de Pago de Obligaciones Tributarias ).  
En aplicación de la norma en comento se ha INCORPORADO DENTRO DE LOS BIENES SUJETOS AL SPOT , lo siguiente,:   Bienes comprendidos en las subpartidas nacionales del inciso A) del Apéndice I de la Ley del IGV. Se excluye de esta definición a los bienes comprendidos en las subpartidas nacionales incluidas expresamente en otras definiciones del presente anexo. 
Bajo este contexto, si apreciamos,  en los bienes incluidos dentro del apéndice 1 del inciso A); se halla comprendido  las siguientes partidas arancelarias: 
A) Venta en el país o importación de los bienes siguientes: *(Ver Primera Disposición Complementaria Derogatoria del** Decreto Legislativo N° 980, publicado el 15 de marzo de 2007, vigente a partir de primer día calendario del mes siguiente a su publicación en el Diario Oficial El Peruano, la cual excluye algunas partidas arancelarias del Literal A del Apéndice I del Texto Único Ordenado del Impuesto General a las Ventas e Impuesto Selectivo al Consumo).*  *PARTIDAS
ARANCELARIAS* *PRODUCTOS*  0101.10.10.00/
0104.20.90.00  Caballos, asnos, mulos y burdéganos, vivos y animales vivos de las especies bovina, porcina, ovina o caprina. *(Incluido de acuerdo con lo establecido en el artículo 1° del Decreto Supremo N° 043-2005-EF, publicado el 14.4.2005, vigente desde el 15.4.2005).*  0102.10.00.00 Sólo vacunos reproductores y vaquillonas registradas con preñez certificada *(Incluido de acuerdo con lo establecido en el artículo 1° del Decreto Supremo N° 024-2004-EF, publicado el 5.2.2004, vigente desde el 6.2.2004).*  0102.90.90.00 Sólo vacunos para reproducción  *(Incluido de acuerdo con lo establecido en el artículo 1° del Decreto Supremo N° 024-2004-EF, publicado el 5.2.2004, vigente desde el 6.2.2004).*  0106.00.90.00/
01.06.00.90.90 Camélidos Sudamericanos    0301.10.00.00/
0307.99.90.90 Pescados, crustáceos, moluscos y demás invertebrados acuáticos, excepto pescados destinados al procesamiento de harina y aceite de pescado.  0401.20.00.00 Sólo: leche cruda entera.  0511.10.00.00 Semen de bovino  0511.99.10.00 Cochinilla  0601.10.00.00 Bulbos, cebollas, tubérculos, raíces y bulbos tuberculosos, turiones y rizomas en reposo vegetativo.  0602.10.00.90 Los demás esquejes sin erizar e injertos.  0701.10.00.00/
0701.90.00.00 Papas frescas o refrigeradas.  0702.00.00.00 Tomates frescos o refrigerados.  0703.10.00.00/
0703.90.00.00 Cebollas, chalotes, ajos, puerros y demás hortalizas aliáceas, frescos o refrigerados.  0704.10.00.00/
0704.90.00.00 Coles, coliflores, coles rizadas, colinabos y productos comestibles similares del género brassica, frescos o refrigerados.  0705.11.00.00/
0705.29.00.00 Lechugas y achicorias (comprendidas la escarola y endivia), frescas o refrigeradas.  0706.10.00.00/
0706.90.00.00 Zanahorias, nabos, remolachas para ensalada, salsifies, apionabos, rábanos y raíces comestibles similares, frescos o refrigerados.  0707.00.00.00 Pepinos y pepinillos, frescos o refrigerados.  0708.10.00.00 Arvejas o guisantes, incluso desvainados, frescos o refrigerados.  0708.20.00.00 Frijoles (frejoles, porotos, alubias), incluso desvainados, frescos o refrigerados.  0708.90.00.00 Las demás legumbres, incluso desvainadas, frescas o refrigeradas.  0709.10.00.00 Alcachofas o alcauciles, frescas o refrigeradas.  0709.20.00.00 Espárragos frescos o refrigerados.  0709.30.00.00 Berenjenas, frescas o refrigeradas.  0709.40.00.00 Apio, excepto el apionabo, fresco o refrigerado.  0709.51.00.00 Setas, frescas o refrigeradas.  0709.52.00.00 Trufas, frescas o refrigeradas.  0709.60.00.00 Pimientos del género "Capsicum" o del género "Pimienta", frescos o refrigerados.  0709.70.00.00 Espinacas (incluida la de Nueva Zelanda) y armuelles, frescas o refrigeradas.  0709.90.10.00/
0709.90.90.00 Aceitunas y las demás hortalizas (incluso silvestre), frescas o refrigeradas.  0713.10.10.00/
0713.10.90.20 Arvejas o guisantes, secas desvainadas, incluso mondadas o partidas.  0713.20.10.00/
0713.20.90.00 Garbanzos secos desvainados, incluso mondados o partidos.  0713.31.10.00/
0713.39.90.00 Frijoles (frejoles, porotos, alubias, judías) secos desvainados, aunque estén mondados o partidos.  0713.40.10.00/
0713.40.90.00 Lentejas y lentejones, secos desvainados, incluso mondados o partidos.  0713.50.10.00/
0713.50.90.00 Habas, haba caballar y haba menor, secas desvainadas, incluso mondadas o partidas.  0713.90.10.00/
0713.90.90.00 Las demás legumbres secas desvainadas, incluso mondadas o partidas.  0714.10.00.00/
0714.90.00.00 Raíces de mandioca (yuca), de arruruz, de salep, aguaturmas, batatas (camote) y raíces y tubérculos similares ricos en fécula o en inulina, frescos o secos, incluso trozados o en "pellets"; médula de sagú.  0801.11.00.00/
0801.32.00.00 Cocos, nueces del Brasil y nueces de Marañón (Caujil).   0803.00.11.00/
0803.00.20.00/ Bananas o plátanos, frescos o secos.  0804.10.00.00/
0804.50.20.00 Dátiles, higos, piñas (ananás), palta (aguacate), guayaba, mangos, y mangostanes, frescos o secos.  0805.10.00.00 Naranjas frescas o secas.  0805.20.10.00/
0805.20.90.00 Mandarinas, clementinas, wilkings e híbridos similares de agrios, frescos o secos.  0805.30.10.00/
0805.30.20.00 Limones y lima agria, frescos o secos.  0805.40.00.00/
0805.90.00.00 Pomelos, toronjas y demás agrios, frescos o secos.  0806.10.00.00 Uvas.  0807.11.00.00/
0807.20.00.00 Melones, sandías y papayas, frescos.  0808.10.00.00/
0808.20.20.00 Manzanas, peras y membrillos, frescos.  0809.10.00.00/
0809.40.00.00 Damascos (albaricoques, incluidos los chabacanos), cerezas, melocotones o duraznos (incluidos los griñones y nectarinas), ciruelas y hendirnos, frescos.  0810.10.00.00 Fresas (frutillas) frescas.  0810.20.20.00 Frambuesas, zarzamoras, moras y moras-frambuesa, frescas.  0810.30.00.00 Grosellas, incluido el casís, frescas.  0810.40.00.00/
0810.90.90.00 Arándanos rojos, mirtilos y demás frutas u otros frutos, frescos.  0901.11.00.00 Café crudo o verde.  0902.10.00.00/
0902.40.00.00 Té  0910.10.00.00 Jengibre o kión.  0910.10.30.00 Cúrcuma o palillo  1001.10.10.00 Trigo duro para la siembra.  1002.00.10.00 Centeno para la siembra.  1003.00.10.00 Cebada para la siembra.  1004.00.10.00 Avena para la siembra.  1005.10.00.00 Maíz para la siembra.  1006.10.10.00 Arroz con cáscara para la siembra.  1006.10.90.00 Arroz con cáscara (arroz paddy): los demás  1007.00.10.00 Sorgo para la siembra.  1008.20.10.00 Mijo para la siembra.  1008.90.10.10 Quinua (chenopodium quinoa) para siembra.  1201.00.10.00/
1209.99.90.00 Las demás semillas y frutos oleaginosos, semillas para la siembra.  1211.90.20.00 Piretro o Barbasco.  1211.90.30.00 Orégano.  1212.10.00.00 Algarrobas y sus semillas.  1213.00.00.00/
1214.90.00.00 Raíces de achicoria, paja de cereales y productos forrajeros.  1404.10.10.00 Achiote.  1404.10.30.00 Tara.  1801.00.10.00 Cacao en grano, crudo.  2401.10.00.00/
2401.20.20.00 Tabaco en rama o sin elaborar  2510.10.00.00 Fosfatos de Calcio Naturales , Fosfatos Aluminocalcios Naturales y Cretas Fosfatadas, sin moler.  *(Incluido de acuerdo a lo establecido en el artículo 1° del Decreto Supremo N° 106-2007-EF, publicado el 19.07.2007 vigente desde el 20.07.2007).*  2834.21.00.00 Solo: Nitratos de Potasio para uso agrícola.  *(Incluido de acuerdo a lo establecido en el artículo 1° del Decreto Supremo N° 106-2007-EF, publicado el 19.07.2007 vigente desde el 20.07.2007).*  3101.00.00.00 Sólo: guano de aves marinas (Guano de las Islas)
(Incluido de acuerdo a lo establecido en el artículo 1° del Decreto Supremo N° 086-2005-EF, publicado el 14.07.2005 vigente desde el 15.07.2005).  3101.00.90.00 Los Demás: Abonos de origen animal o vegetal, incluso mezclados entre sí o tratados químicamente; abonos procedentes de la mezcla o del tratamiento químico de productos de origen animal o vegetal. *(Incluido de acuerdo a lo establecido en el artículo 1° del Decreto Supremo N° 106-2007-EF, publicado el 19.07.2007 vigente desde el 20.07.2007).*  3102.10.00.10 Úrea para uso agrícola  *(Incluido de acuerdo con lo establecido en el artículo 1° del Decreto Supremo N° 024-2004-EF, publicado el 5.2.2004, vigente desde el 6.2.2004).*  3102.21.00.00 Sulfato de Amonio. *(Incluido de acuerdo a lo establecido en el artículo 1° del Decreto Supremo N° 106-2007-EF, publicado el 19.07.2007 vigente desde el 20.07.2007).*  3102.30.00.10 Nitrato de Amonio para uso Agrícola. *(Incluido de acuerdo a lo establecido en el artículo 1° del Decreto Supremo N° 106-2007-EF, publicado el 19.07.2007 vigente desde el 20.07.2007).*  3103.10.00.00 Superfosfatos. *(Incluido de acuerdo a lo establecido en el artículo 1° del Decreto Supremo N° 106-2007-EF, publicado el 19.07.2007 vigente desde el 20.07.2007).*  3104.20.10.00 Cloruro de Potasio con un contenido de Potasio, superior o igual a 22% pero inferior o igual a 62% en peso, expresado en Óxido de Potasio (calidad fertilizante). *(Incluido de acuerdo a lo establecido en el artículo 1° del Decreto Supremo N° 106-2007-EF, publicado el 19.07.2007 vigente desde el 20.07.2007).*  3104.30.00.00 Sulfato de potasio para uso agrícola  *(Incluido de acuerdo con lo establecido en el artículo 1° del Decreto Supremo N° 024-2004-EF, publicado el 5.2.2004, vigente desde el 6.2.2004).*  3104.90.10.00 Sulfato de Magnesio y Potasio. *(Incluido de acuerdo a lo establecido en el artículo 1° del Decreto Supremo N° 106-2007-EF, publicado el 19.07.2007 vigente desde el 20.07.2007).*  3105.20.00.00 Abonos Minerales o Químicos con los tres elementos fertilizantes: Nitrógeno, Fósforo y Potasio. *(Incluido de acuerdo a lo establecido en el artículo 1° del Decreto Supremo N° 106-2007-EF, publicado el 19.07.2007 vigente desde el 20.07.2007).*  3105.30.00.00 Hidrogenoortofosfato de Diamonio (Fosfato Diamónico)  *(Incluido de acuerdo con lo establecido en el artículo 1° del Decreto Supremo N° 024-2004-EF, publicado el 5.2.2004, vigente desde el 6.2.2004).*  3105.40.00.00 Dihidrogenoortofosfato de Amonio (Fosfato Monoamónico), incluso mezclado con el Hidrogenoortofosfato de Diamonio (Fosfato Diamónico). *(Incluido de acuerdo a lo establecido en el artículo 1° del Decreto Supremo N° 106-2007-EF, publicado el 19.07.2007 vigente desde el 20.07.2007).*  4903.00.00.00 Álbumes o libros de estampas y cuadernos para dibujar o colorear, para niños.  *(Modificada la descripción de bienes de la presente partida arancelaria, mediante artículo 12° del Decreto Supremo N° 130-2005-EF, publicado el 7.10.2005, vigente desde el 1.11.2005)*  5101.11.00.00/
5104.00.00.00 Lanas y pelos finos y ordinarios, sin cardar ni peinar, desperdicios e hilachas.  5201.00.00.10/ 5201.00.00.90 Solo : Algodón en rama sin desmotar.  5302.10.00.00/
5305.99.00.00 Cáñamo, yute, abacá y otras fibras textiles en rama o trabajadas, pero sin hilar, estopas, hilachas y desperdicios.  7108.11.00.00 Oro para uso no monetario en polvo.  7108.12.00.00 Oro para uso no monetario en bruto.   8702.10.10.00
8702.90.91.10   Sólo vehículos automóviles para transporte de personas de un máximo de 16 pasajeros incluido el conductor, para uso oficial de las Misiones Diplomáticas; Oficinas Consulares; Representaciones y Oficinas de los Organismos Internacionales, debidamente acreditadas ante el Gobierno del Perú, importados al amparo de la Ley N° 26983 y normas reglamentarias. *(Incluido mediante artículo 3° del Decreto Supremo N° 142-2007-EF, publicado el 15.9.2007, vigente desde el 15.9.2007)*  8703.10.00.00/
8703.90.00.90 Sólo: un vehículo automóvil usado importado conforme a lo dispuesto por la Ley N° 28091 y su reglamento. *(Modificado mediante artículo 4° del Decreto Supremo N° 010-2006-RE, publicado el 4.4.2006, vigente desde el 5.4.2006)*  8703.10.00.00/
8703.90.00.90 Solo: vehículos automóviles para transporte de personas, importados al amparo de la Ley N° 26983 y normas reglamentarias   8704.21.10.10
8704.31.10.10   Sólo camionetas pick-up ensambladas: Diesel y gasolinera, de peso total con carga máxima inferior o igual a 4,537 t, para uso oficial de las Misiones Diplomáticas; Oficinas Consulares; Representaciones y Oficinas de los Organismos Internacionales , debidamente acreditadas ante el Gobierno del Perú, importados al amparo de la Ley N° 26983 y normas reglamentarias. *(Incluido mediante artículo 3° del Decreto Supremo N° 142-2007-EF, publicado el 15.9.2007, vigente desde el 15.9.2007)*    *(Mediante la Primera Disposición Complementaria Derogatoria del Decreto Legislativo N° 980,  publicado el 15.3.2007, vigente desde el primer día calendario del mes siguiente al de su publicación en el Diario Oficial El Peruano, se excluyeron del literal A del Apéndice I de la Ley los bienes comprendidos en las partidas arancelarias 8542.21.00.00 Procesadores, 8471.70.00.00 Discos duros, 8473.30.00.00 Memorias.)*  *(Mediante el artículo 12° del Decreto Supremo N° 130-2005-EF, publicado el 7.10.2005, vigente desde el 1.11.2005 se excluyeron las siguientes partidas arancelarias: 4901.10.00.00 / 4901.99.00.00 - Libros para Instituciones Educativas, así como publicaciones culturales)* *(Literal A restituido por el artículo 1° de la Ley N° 27800 publicada el 23.07.2002, vigente a partir del 24.07.2002. Mediante el artículo 2° de la Ley N° 27800 se deja sin efecto el artículo 2° de la Ley N° 27614).* *(Mediante Decreto Supremo N° 169-2003-EF, publicado el 25.11.2003 se derogó el Decreto Supremo N° 161-2003-EF y, en consecuencia, se dejó sin efecto la inclusión, dentro de este Apéndice, de la Partida 1005.90.11.00:  maíz amarillo duro).  *  *(Mediante el artículo 11° de la Ley N° 28309, publicado el 29.7.2004, se derogó el artículo 12° de la Ley N° 28211 que incluyó dentro de este Apéndice las Partidas 1006.20.00.00, 1006.30.00.00 y 1006.40.00.00: Arroz.)*  *(Ver numeral 8.7 del artículo 8° de Ley N° 28583 - Ley de Reactivación de la Marina Mercante Nacional, publicada el 22.07.2005, vigente a partir del 23.07.2005).*  
En lo referido a las operaciones sujetas al Sistema SPOT, la Resolución de Superintendencia N° 249- 2012/SUNAT ha establecido que también se encuentra sujeta a dicho Sistema la venta de bienes exonerada del IGV cuyo ingreso constituya renta de tercera categoría para efecto del Impuesto a la Renta. 
Cabe precisar que, de acuerdo con lo establecido por la Resolución en comento, las operaciones exoneradas del IGV sujetas al SPOT serán aquellas cuya entrega de bienes se produzca a partir del 1 de noviembre o, aquellas cuyo comprobante respectivo se emita a partir del 1 de noviembre o, cuyo pago se realice a partir del 1 de noviembre lo que ocurra primero. 
Siendo así, a partir del primero de noviembre, el porcentaje de detracción que se debe aplicar al total de los comprobantes incluidas liquidaciones de compra- por estos bienes exonerados cuyo valor sea superior a S/.700.00 (setecientos y 00/100 nuevo soles), es equivalente al 1.5%. 
Debemos acotar que,  la norma en comento no ha efectuado distingo en relación a  los productores agrarios que se hayan acogido al Régimen Único Simplificado  Especial ( las cuales no se hallan afectas al impuesto a la renta por ingresos no mayores a S/ 60,000.00 al año), por lo cual he sugerido a la gerencia, peticionar una reunión con la SUNAT, para aclarar estos casos, pues solo procede retenciones de sujetos obligados al pago del IR. 
El SPOT es un mecanismo cuyo fin es garantizar el pago del IGV y del Impuesto a la Renta, entre otros tributos en sectores con alto grado de informalidad Y por otro lado, debemos acotar que  el proveedor utilizará los fondos depositados en su cuenta para efectuar el pago de sus obligaciones tributarias, conforme lo establece la Ley de su creación. 
El depósito de la detracción deberá ser realizado hasta la fecha de pago total o parcial al proveedor, o dentro del quinto día hábil del mes siguiente a aquél en que se efectúe la anotación del comprobante de pago, en el registro de compras, lo que ocurra primero. 
Si la  empresa no cumple con realizar el depósito de la detracción de los plazos establecidos, se sujetará a una multa equivalente al 50% de los montos no depositados, pudiendo aplicar el régimen de gradualidad aplicable a las sanciones del sistema SPOT. 
Finalmente, en el caso en que los proveedores no tengan una cuenta de detracciones abierta en el Banco de la Nación, su empresa, deberá proceder a comunicar a SUNAT, dicha situación a fin que dicha entidad proceda a ordenar de oficio, la apertura de la cuenta de detracciones. En estos supuestos, es recomendable no efectuar pago alguno de las operaciones sino hasta que el proveedor de que se trate abra la cuenta pertinente en el Banco de la Nación; atendiendo que según las normas del SPOT, en estos casos no es aplicable la multa; y una vez notificada por la SUNAT del numero de cuenta, se tiene 05 días para hacer el depósito. 
Es necesario instruir a todos los pequeños y medianos agricultores , por la propia realidad de las operaciones de venta de sus productos podrían ser afectados y disminuidos sus ingreso, fomentando la informalidad en el sector, dado que podría darse el supuesto que el agricultor, prefiera vender a acopiadores y no directamente a las empresas que las adquieren, habría que analizar los hechos sobre la base de la propia realidad del campo y trasladar la información a los productores, PARA SU FORMALIZACION Y ACOGIMIENTO AL REGIMEN DE EXONERACION DEL IR.Temas similares: PRODUCTOS AGRICOLAS - PIURA Seminario de exportacion de productos agricolas y pecuarios MINAG ofrece el precio de productos agrícolas vía SMS Valor en los productos agrícolas perecibles ¿Cómo la Ves?: Precios de productos agrícolas a la baja

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, victorita

----------

